# Want to remove ceiling in cottage to create vault look.



## Greg pa (Oct 9, 2011)

Have a small cottage that I am renovating. I removed the drywall ceiling and like the vaulted look. I saw the same look in a Room Crashers episode. I was going to reinforce the roof with 2x6x8 at the peak. I was told by someone I can't remove the 2x4 ceiling joists because they give structural support to the house. He said removing them would change how the roof weight is distributed. 
Is that correct? 
Worst case senecio I could move the 2x4 together 36" apart and creat a beam look?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Post a picture or a drawing-----your idea of cross beams would be the simplest---

A working ridge beam requires roof work---

Insulation may require adding to the roof rafters in order to get the 11 inches of space for fiberglass insulation.


----------



## Greg pa (Oct 9, 2011)

This is a seasonal place so no insulation. Here is what I want to do:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I believe that would work---There are a couple of three or four engineers /designers here that will know for sure---Mike--


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Your two diagrams are for two different applications. To move the rafter ties up yet staying in the bottom 1/3 of the total rise is do-able. The rafters need to be sized for the added drywall application as do the fastening to the rafters. A new sized ridge beam with proper fastening and bearing to the earth is also do-able. Both would require a building permit to meet minimum safety guild-lines. 

Gary


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Is your existing roof construction trusses? Might be easier to just take it all down and build a proper cathedral ceiling.


----------

